

Disney Consumer Products Seeking to Establish Standards for Web-Connected Toys - cvsherman
http://www.virtualgoodsnews.com/2010/09/disney-consumer-products-seeking-to-establish-standards-for-web-connected-toys.html

======
noonespecial
Somewhere Cory Doctorow just did a double-take. I wonder if being _that_
prescient is much of a burden?

